# Confetti Oil Lamps



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of confetti oil lamps that I turned. One is osage orange and the other is cherry. I have two more of the same drying. Fiinished with wipe on poly.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Once again really great work Bernie.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Boy you got the buffing process down  Nice ones Bernie and thanks for posting them. You like doing these as much as the potpourri ones? 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep Corey these are easy to make and the first two I didn't post them because I forgot to take the pictures. I took them down to the floral/craft store and they sold for $30 the first day.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful work Bernie. I like them both but especially the tan colored one on the right. Nice work. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Really lovely Bernie, I sure do have a lot to learn, including what a confetti oil lamp is.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Really lovely Bernie, I sure do have a lot to learn, including what a confetti oil lamp is.


It is a oil lamp that is filled with lamp oil with a wick added. Light the wick. These are mostly novelty lamps. 

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

I'm late to the party,but that is nothing new  

Great job and spectacular finish on those. I have 6 of those kits tucked away from almost a year ago and need to get them turned. Need to check the wood pile to msee if I have anything to do them justice with. Hmmm, seems like I had some tiger wood stashed somewhere.... need to find it.

Keep 'em coming bud


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It would be nice to post the source for the lamp kits for members who wish to try this project.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mike said:


> It would be nice to post the source for the lamp kits for members who wish to try this project.


Mike I get these from Craft Supply USA. They come with the jar, wick, oil and funnel. They will burn most lamp oil.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Really lovely Bernie, I sure do have a lot to learn, including what a confetti oil lamp is.


Ditto -
I know what confetti is -
- little bits or streamers of paper usually thrown over guests at a party or celebration 
(from the old Italian confetto - a small piece of candy used for the same purpose)
and being from rural roots -- I certainly know what an oil lamp is.
Have spent more than a few nights in houses where that was the primary light.

BUT - until this thread - I had never seen the two words connected 
(although I have come to learn it is a common term)
I'm curious about the connection --
I certainly *hope* no one would throw one of those lovely lamps at someone -- 
Just my curiosity if anyone knows.

Regardless they are VERY NICE pieces of work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Cowboy can't answer your question. Don't know why they call them Confetti lamps. They sure are fun to make and the wife uses scented oil in hers and loves it. 

Thanks again for the comments.


----------

